# Flaxseed



## Stacey B (Jan 8, 2013)

Is thee info on flaxseed being an estrogen inhibitor and causing infertility problems


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

the only thing i know is that it supports liver health.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Never heard that, but really the only plant based oil I believe has real benefits is coconut oil. Other than that, fish or krill oil are the most beneficial.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, flax has natural estrogens in them. Only a problem if you have an intact male you are trying to breed and feeding a food with a lot of flax in it


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Just also remember the omega 3 fatty acids in flax are very different than the omega 3's from fish as to their benefits. The thought is flax drives the omega 6's where they need to go more so than actually being the benefactor.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Never heard that, but really the only plant based oil I believe has real benefits is coconut oil. Other than that, fish or krill oil are the most beneficial.


I'm curious, and not disputing, but how do you explain one plant-based oil having benefits to canines, but not any other? What makes the coconut oil so special? 

I ask because I don't currently give any plant-based oils on a regular basis, but have thought about it from time to time. If I were going to give any plant-based oil I'd probably go with hemp oil, personally. 

I'm just curious how one can be beneficial but not any other one... as in how that scientifically make sense. Is there something different about coconut oil? I use it daily so I definitely love coconut oil!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a website from Liz on coconut oil info and I was really surprised at all the benefits from it, and and none of those benefits are available in any other plant based oils I have looked into. I'll see if if I can find that site again and let you see it. Mine get coconut oil off and on because its so expensive, but fish oil otherwise.


Here it is, I found it http://dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I'm curious, and not disputing, but how do you explain one plant-based oil having benefits to canines, but not any other? What makes the coconut oil so special?
> 
> I ask because I don't currently give any plant-based oils on a regular basis, but have thought about it from time to time. If I were going to give any plant-based oil I'd probably go with hemp oil, personally.
> 
> I'm just curious how one can be beneficial but not any other one... as in how that scientifically make sense. Is there something different about coconut oil? I use it daily so I definitely love coconut oil!


Coconut fat is unique in how it is digested, so for dogs with pancreatic issues it can help. It is a good source of quick energy too. People like using it as a topical dressing as well but its no better than other products in that regard.

The medicinal benefits are dubious at best. 

As for adding plant oils to your dog's diet there is no reason to add them other than additional calories. Animal and fish fats are better assuming enough Omega 6 is coming from the animal fats.

So in that regard, hemp or highly quality canola oil are the best because of the balance. Sunflower oil is great too but doesn't have the balance of hemp or canola, but would be great if you fed a lot of fish.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Coconut fat is unique in how it is digested, so for dogs with pancreatic issues it can help. It is a good source of quick energy too. People like using it as a topical dressing as well but its no better than other products in that regard.
> 
> The medicinal benefits are dubious at best.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for sharing the information. 

I don't really plan to add any oils right now as I feel good with their diet but was curious how one can explain coconut oil being beneficial, but no other plant-based oil. I plan to start buying hemp hearts in bulk so I might try to add some to my boy's meal as he's been acting really hungry and usually does eat more in the winter. I'm having a harder time finding affordable meat right now, so I figure it would be a quality source so get protein from....even if it is plant-based.


----------

